# glenn beck



## Vinnie B (Feb 11, 2009)

I am sending it this weekend. I know alot of people that are sending theirs also.


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

I havent got a chance to watch him this week...whats it about?


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*check him out*

go check out his web site.

Glennbeck.com


----------



## varcher (Dec 6, 2006)

Just checked it out and I like it VERY much! :darkbeer:


----------

